# FS: TiVo Series 3 TCD648250B // Lifetime // 1TB HD



## URL8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello,

I'm selling my Series 3 (TCD648250B). I'm the original owner, and it works perfectly:

* Upgraded to a 1 TB internal HDD -- Samsung 5400 RPM drive
* Lifetime Service
* OLED front panel
* THX

It has the original box, and all material than came with the TiVo. HOWEVER, I'm not sure if it came with a HDMI cable, but I seemed to have given my away... so no HDMI cable.

Asking $350. I am in Northern NJ, and would prefer we can meet locally.

Thanks.


----------

